# No Pomps at NB 12/10/09, But -----



## Surf Bunny (May 4, 2009)

b*tch to fillet with a small fillet knife


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Does NB stand for Navarre Beach?........:banghead


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

id pull that tape back at least 3 inches....nice table.


----------



## Surf Bunny (May 4, 2009)

That's our outdoor kitchen counter with sink. Hubby tells me later that our BIG fillet knife is in the other tackle box. Gee Thanks !

Also caught a black drum - threw it back.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

--------------------------

Red Drum (Redfish) ( * ) ( ~ ) ( ^ )

--------------------------

Min: Not less than 18? or more than 27?



1 per person per day



Gigging, spearing, snatching prohibited


----------



## roseycrow (Mar 22, 2008)

TOTALLY Illegal:boo


----------



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

lets hope there's no fwc officers checking thisthread but the pompano should pick back up once we get some onshore winds


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd say that fish is 26 3/4 long. Perfect size for eating! 

:hungry Let's eat!


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

thats what we in florida call Illegal!!:boo


----------



## Surf Bunny (May 4, 2009)

I think I'll keep the FL regulations booklet with me whenever I go fishing. Sorry to offend anyone!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Don't feel too bad. I keep the latest print-out of regs with me when I go, and half the time, it still is not right. They don't update the regs to include new closures (amberjack being a prime example) for awhile. 

Just be as legal as you possibly can. Don't make the same mistake twice. 

DEFINITELY make sure they are legal before posting on PFF...... LOL:takephoto


----------

